# Cancel Double Play



## teneighytp (Oct 4, 2012)

Does anyone know how to cancel double play? If I accidentally set the wrong program for double play I would like to cancel it and select the correct one. There doesn't appear to be an easy way to do this.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Just change the channel.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

teneighytp said:


> Does anyone know how to cancel double play? If I accidentally set the wrong program for double play I would like to cancel it and select the correct one. There doesn't appear to be an easy way to do this.


Your questions is a bit confusing. Double-play allows you to toggle between two different tuners by pressing "down". If you would like to view a different program simply change the channel to what you would like to view. If you would like to change the program on the background tuner press "down" then change the channel.


----------



## teneighytp (Oct 4, 2012)

dsw2112 said:


> Your questions is a bit confusing. Double-play allows you to toggle between two different tuners by pressing "down". If you would like to view a different program simply change the channel to what you would like to view. If you would like to change the program on the background tuner press "down" then change the channel.


Haha I'm pretty stupid sometimes. For some reason I thought it was locked between the first 2 channels selected.


----------

